# My plants won't open... HELP!!!



## metalchick832 (Jun 20, 2007)

Again, it always feels like I'm doing this:  :stuff-1125699181_i_ 

For some reason my babies won't open in my dro system.  I am using a basic rubbermaid system, only with a fishtank instead of the rubbermaid and yes, the water is lightproof to avoid algae.  The lights are RIGHT above the plants (2" - floros) and for some reason they keep getting taller but they won't open.  They are about 5" now and still look like seedlings.  I have them on 12/12 light so that they will have no veg time.  There are 5 plants and 2 of them are open, but three are not.  

I really don't understand what's going on.  Does anyone have a suggestion??  Should I just trash the plants and start again?

Thanks,
Metalchick  :yeahthat:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 20, 2007)

What do you mean they wont open? Is part of the seed still enclosing the top?


----------



## metalchick832 (Jun 20, 2007)

No... that's the thing.  They look like they should be open by now.  No part of the seed is still hindering it from opening.  It just stays closed.  The leaves that first show up (the little oval shaped leaves, not the veg leaves) just stay closed.  I don't get it.  I've asked SEVERAL people about it and nobody seems to know what's up.  Strange.  I wonder if it's just some bad seeds... but they are getting tall and the stems are VERY strong.  That's why I don't get it.  They seem to be healthy plants.

If ANYONE has had this happen or if ANYONE can tell my why I'd appreciate it.

~Metalchick


----------



## the_riz (Jun 20, 2007)

*Chick maybe you should try putting them on a longer light cycle at least for a week or two to get them started, 18 / 6 or 24 / 7.. just an idea, its the first thing id try  *


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 20, 2007)

its happened to me once before more than likely just bad seeds imo.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 22, 2007)

Badseeds or possibly they were left in the dark to long after they sproutred...I have seen this when I have forgot seeds and left them in the dark to germinate to long...One really long stem with a green tear drop at the top...I trashed them at this point so i would not know if they ever would open and return to regular growth...


----------



## Cook_ (Jun 25, 2007)

You might just wannna help them out a little bit... Give them a lil nudge in opening just a thought....


----------

